# Would This Work?



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

First off I'd like to say hello all..... Ive been quietly sitting in the shadows on this board researching for days/weeks on various things, but mostly substrates.

After many many days of reading/research and weighing options with the pro's and con's with all substrates mentioned on here I think I came up with a conclusion to all this headache.

I'm redoing a 75gal I've had setup for over 3yrs as I've finally got the nerve to try a planted tank. What I'm thinking of doing is buying a 5gal bucket of _"Black Diamond AquariumPlants.com's own: Freshwater Planted Aquarium Substrate"_ (http://www.aquariumplants.com/Freshwater_Aquarium_Plant_Substrate_p/ss.htm)
I'm going to leave about 1/2-3/4" of the current gravel with mulm in the tank. Then add the 5 gal of the Black Diamond aquariumplants.com substrate on top of that. I then am planning to add a small amount of Tahitian Moon Sand on top of all of this to add a smoother/softer base for cories and loaches since I've read that the Black Diamond is too harsh on their barbels and such.

Will this work? If not, can you explain why/what problems you could foresee with this setup?

Thanks!
Randall


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you ever had Raisin Bran? Thats the cereal with the dust on the bottom, flakes in the middle, and raisins on top.

Life is like that - so is substrate.

Largest granules will eventualy make their way to the top. The sand makes its way down.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, I'm now thinking of just using straight Aquariumplants.com Diamond Blend. I just hope it will be ok with cories.


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

RandallW201 said:


> I've read that the Black Diamond is too harsh on their barbels and such.


I would not agree. I have used this product for years and I have never heard my kuhli's complain.

It is a lot like kitty litter. Softer than sand.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, thats good to hear as I'm wanting a mess of cories in my tank along with a few Kuhlis


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We have several tanks with Black diamond coal slag. We have cories in those tanks. We have no problems. Everyone is very happy!


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cool, thats what I'm hearing now that I'm talking to people instead of researching posts from over 3+ yrs ago.


----------

